# new HT



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

As you know we are buying a new house and the new dedicated HT is in the works. The room currently is 14x28 but I losing 3 ft at the front for a closet directly behind the screen for equipment, although it not going to be the full 14 ft, more like 11ft.. My question is should I lose another two feet or so and make the front panels covered in speaker cloth and put all the speakers and equipment behind them for a flush look? Just how much space do I need to put my speakers in? and is it worth the loss of 2 to 3 more feet of room? using monitor 11's


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

That really depends on your tastes.

Certainly there's a visual benefit to not having speakers in the room, so if you can do it, I probably would, , but it is going to push your screen closer to you.

It might also have other benefits - ie you don't have to worry much about wiring since it's all behind the false wall.


----------



## tango (Feb 2, 2007)

How much space should I have behind my Paradigms? How deep should the false be?


----------



## basementjack (Sep 18, 2006)

rule of thumb is that your brain needs 5ms to differentiate direct from reflected sound.

it takes sound approx 1ms to travel 1 foot.

so you want to create an environment where the sound from your speaker has to travel at least an extra 5 feet before it reaches your ear, vs the direct signal

which means you'd want the back of the cabinets about 2.5 feet from the back wall.

If space was really tight, you could do 2.5 feet from the front of the cabinet.

This should be pretty much in line with any listening you've ever done - speakers generally image much better if they are pulled out from the back wall.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

tango,

I have recently built a screen wall, and it's set out 2' from the front wall.
The screen wall and prosceniums are covered with acoustically transparent cloth, and I have my speakers and AV equipment behind the wall..

The thing I like about it is that nothing shows from the front to distract from the image you're projecting..
and all the equipment can be controlled with your normal remote, just pointed at the screen wall without going to the added expense of special IR extended controllers..
Plus all your equipment and front speakers are close together, requiring only short lengths of cable...

Looking forward to hearing about your build..


----------

